# M&P 9C in stock



## dean25 (Dec 23, 2012)

Grabagun.com Smith and Wesson M&P-C 3.5 inch 9B 12rd FM Safe Online Gun Store

grabagun.com has some in stock, (at least at the time of this posting they did, don't know if they will have any left 10 minutes from now)


----------



## AFrost20 (Dec 29, 2012)

My local Gander Mountain (it just got turned into a Gun World version) had a few in stock when I picked mine up. $499.


----------

